# Golden and poodle on CL



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted but thought I'd share. Looks like these 2 need a good home. 
Golden Retriever and Standard Poodle Available

Thanks!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

"would make great golden doodle puppies?" 
Oh, no.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has been able to check on these 2 as they are still on CL? Theres also another posted in Franklin for 50.00 and have done a inquiry on that one. Would love to know they found good homes!


----------

